
How to use the hacker news effectively (what is your idea?) - kathaperumal
How to use this site for business or for some other purpose ?
======
jobsandjobs
I would say the format of hacker news is pretty clean and it gets out of the
way. So you can at the least check the front page every couple of hours to
find cool new stuff.

You could also post stuff and ask questions. Among the answers to the
questions asked on here you can find a lot of gems and you can usually expect
the same if you ask one yourself.

~~~
kathaperumal
Great explanation .... thank you JobsandJobs

------
informatimago
I join irc://irc.freenode.org/#hn ;-)

